
New Oracle Cloud always free tier - ramshanker
https://www.oracle.com/cloud/free/
======
ramshanker
I was all excited untill I read the "*" footnote.

>>>The capacity limits listed under each service are only estimates and
reflect the maximum capacity you can get if you consume your entire credits on
one service during the promotional period.<<<

Now I am not sure, how can "always" and "promotional peried" be put in same
context.

